# Buying G27



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

So i was in my local gun shop.The guy told me he had something for me.He brought a box out,soon as he rounded the corner i seen the infamous black rounded edge box.Inside was a G27 that was traded in for money,maybe less than a year old.The gun came with 3mag, 2 Scherer Mags Extension and a Pearce PG2733.Also has a 3.5lb trigger installed.The guy had a laser but took it out.He left the guide rode and pull down tabs from the laser.There wanting 400 plus tax...Does this seem like a good deal?


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

Yes, it does indeed sound like a good deal.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Better jump on that one, won't last long at that price.


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

I hope that you're not waiting for any more encouragement. GET IT!


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Very good deal. Hurry up and get over there! :mrgreen:

-Jeff-


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

If you don't do it, you'll kick yourself.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you don't want it, can you give me the info of the store?


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

i hardly know anything about guns, much less prices and i 'wowed' when i read the price!


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

So, did you buy it or not? Are you out shooting it right now? What did you think of it? With the money you saved you can buy a 9mm conversion barrel and a G-26 mag for cheaper range trips. Pics? Do you know what that is in my avatar? Can you maybe guess?:smt023


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Well guys sorry i havent been on lately.Well went to the store and here it is...


----------



## hi im drummer03 (Oct 27, 2008)

Also how do i replace the pull down tabs?
How much are they and where do i order?I dont really like how this one is made for the laser so the push to one side or the other...


----------



## RevDerb (Jun 4, 2008)

hi im drummer03 said:


> Well guys sorry i havent been on lately.Well went to the store and here it is...


Yaaayyy!!! It's about time! Congratulations. You made a wise decision. Enjoy.:smt023


----------

